# Seasoned Rice Vinegar-Help!



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi,

I'm having a horrible time sourcing Marukan seasoned rice vinegar, and it is a major ingredient in one of my sauces. Does anyone know of a good substitute, or a source for it?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Do you have Asian grocery stores in your area? It's a pretty common brand and they should carry it. If they don't, just print out a pic of the bottle and tell them you'd like them to order it in. They are usually quite good about filling customer requests.
More sources:

Far Away Foods

Kalustyans

Ming Tsai's

Amazon.com

Sicence Blog

AsiaMex


----------



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the sources. Unfortunately, I'm looking for it in 5 gallon jugs/buckets. These guys don't sell that quantity.

Pete


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Pete,

In the future, it may be more helpful to provide these specifics in the initial post of the thread. These places don't sell it in five gallon jugs because Marukan does not provide gallon quantities of it in five gallon jugs. They only sell in one gallon or 55 gallon quantities. So you're going to have to take what you can get and decide which quantity works best for you.

Marukan Vinegar
Phone Number: 1-562-229-1000


----------



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks, Mudbug. You're right...I should have been more specific. I'll give 'em a call. One gallon bottles by the case will do just fine.

Pete


----------



## red wasp (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for NAKANO, Seasoned Rice Vinegar, in gallon containers. I NEED-10 gallons for a hot sauce that I make. My second choice would be. Mitsukan, Seasoned Rice Vinegar. My problem is that the price is a bit high when purchasing 10 gallons, in 5 oz. bottles. So far that is all I can find. Any brand that tastes close to NAKANO, and is in gallon jugs and at a better price would be great. The best price I have found is 1.35 for a five oz. bottle of Mitsukan, Seasoned Rice Vinegar.


----------



## michael123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Great Sources. that is more helpful for me thanks :lips:


----------

